# newbie



## alvise (Sep 2, 2016)

I don't own a gtr as yet.
Found a GTR 33 heavily modified, now that I want to buy I cannot get insurance. I am an old git, no points so that should not be a problem. I tried a few, Adrian Flux, A Plan, Performance direct and another cannot remember the name and everyone refers me to someone else. After spending some time with Performance direct I was told that there was a validation error (???) and they could not insure me.
What is that all about?
Any recommendations?
Thanks


----------



## Robbie 733 (Feb 25, 2005)

Have you tried this lot ??

Insurance For Motorsport | Competition Car Insurance

They insure my car, even with me driving it !!! :thumbsup:


----------



## alvise (Sep 2, 2016)

Thanks,
I managed to get a quote, the main problem is that recently I have not driven a high performance car, it has been about 10years.
Got a quote for £680 for a 640bhp gtr, considering I am an "inexperienced " driver, I don't think that is too bad.


----------



## alvise (Sep 2, 2016)

alvise said:


> Thanks,
> I managed to get a quote, the main problem is that recently I have not driven a high performance car, it has been about 10years.
> Got a quote for £680 for a 640bhp gtr, considering I am an "inexperienced " driver, I don't think that is too bad.


Forgot to say, this is with all mods declared


----------



## AIB Insurance (Jun 24, 2015)

Hello,

We specialise in high performance and modified vehicles so would love to give you a quote.

If you are still looking, call the team now on 02380 268351 for an instant quote

Kind Regards

AIB Insurance
02380 268351


----------



## bigkeeko (Nov 27, 2012)

alvise said:


> Thanks,
> I managed to get a quote, the main problem is that recently I have not driven a high performance car, it has been about 10years.
> Got a quote for £680 for a 640bhp gtr, considering I am an "inexperienced " driver, I don't think that is too bad.


Be honest regarding some of the realistic things. reduced mileage for example can bring the price down, locked garage, not used for commuting. 

Not trying to teach you how to suck eggs but I trimmed £200 off my insurance by adjusting the above. :thumbsup:


----------



## alvise (Sep 2, 2016)

bigkeeko said:


> Be honest regarding some of the realistic things. reduced mileage for example can bring the price down, locked garage, not used for commuting.
> 
> Not trying to teach you how to suck eggs but I trimmed £200 off my insurance by adjusting the above. :thumbsup:


Thanks for the above suggestions, I have done all of the above, but so far only one insurance or broker has managed to quote


----------



## jps (Aug 1, 2007)

Try Pace Ward, ask for Daniel


worked for me


----------

